# Logical Fallacies: The Chewbacca Defense



## crhoades (Nov 14, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewbacca_Defense


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 15, 2005)

Chris, I don't know why you would even bring this up here. This doesn't make any sense, furthermore, if dinosaurs were not on the ark then the Chewbacca Defense doesn't make any sense at all. Think about it. In fact, everyone ask yourself this question, "Is it further to Boston then by any other means of transportation?" If you answer "NO!" then you must admit that the paedo-baptists are totally out of line and without a leg to stand on. I don't think I'm alone here when I conclude this doesn't make any sense.!!!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 15, 2005)

Well said Bob, it is ludicrous to think any other way.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 19, 2005)




----------

